# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Quien tiene el dia libre mañana 29-05-10 para una o varias KDD improvisadas donde sea?

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Viendo que las KDD improvisadas son las que salen bien ¿pregunto tiene alguien mañana dia 29-05-10, el dia libre para hacer 1 o varias KDD por zonas? 

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Viendo que las KDD improvisadas son las que salen bien ¿pregunto tiene alguien mañana dia 29-05-10, el dia libre para hacer 1 o varias KDD por zonas? 
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Demasiado improvisado para mí. Ya tengo el día ocupado a tope: Gimnasio por la mañana, detalles de piso nuevo por la tarde, y observación lunar por la noche.

Lo siento.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos:
> 
> Viendo que las KDD improvisadas son las que salen bien ¿pregunto tiene alguien mañana dia 29-05-10, el dia libre para hacer 1 o varias KDD por zonas? 
> 
> Un saludo a todos


Acabo de comprometerme para trabajar el fin de semana (trabajo imprevisto), lo siento.
Por 15 minutos :Frown: 
Un saludo

----------


## juanlo

Entre el curro, de lunes a sábado, ambos inclusive, y los entreno con la flaca en mis ratos libres, me es completamente imposible.

Luján, veo que te cuidas. Además te gusta la astronomía?
Hace muucho tiempo alla por mi adolescencia era una de mis pasiones.
Saludos a tod@s.

----------


## FEDE

Por lo visto mi KDD improvisada para mañana 29-05-10 hasta ahora es todo un fracaso  :Embarrassment:  a ver si de aqui a mañana, se apunta alguien tengo ganas de conocer a alguien del foro  :Smile:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo visto mi KDD improvisada para mañana 29-05-10 hasta ahora es todo un fracaso  a ver si de aqui a mañana, se apunta alguien tengo ganas de conocer a alguien del foro  
> 
> Un saludo


Conmigo complicado...mañana hay un despliegue conjunto para simular una operación conjunta entre los tres ejércitos, que se realizará sobre el río Guadiana en Badajoz, y tengo ganas de ir... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Luján, veo que te cuidas. Además te gusta la astronomía?
> Hace muucho tiempo alla por mi adolescencia era una de mis pasiones.
> Saludos a tod@s.


No es que me cuide, es que hay que hacerlo. La curva de la felicidad no lo es tanto cuando te impide superar unas pruebas de oposición.

Respecto a la astronomía, no es una pasión, pero soy capaz de orientarme con las estrellas y de reconocer algunas constelaciones.

Este fin de semana hay luna llena, por lo que la observación estelar será complicada, así que subiré el telescopio y la cámara para ver la Luna y qué tal va el acople de la una al otro.

----------


## Luján

A tenor del mensaje anterior os pongo aquí una imagen de la Luna de Valencia, la primera luz de mi telescopio con el enganche de la cámara.



Y este soy yo con el inventito.

----------


## FEDE

Preciosa imagen Luján, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosa imagen Luján  :Wink: . También me encanta la astronomía, pero no tengo demasiado tiempo...últimamente sólo me dedico a eclipses de ambos tipos y poco más...ya estoy esperando esos dos seguidos que habrá en 2026 y 2027...totales sobre España, en 2026 sobre Burgos y en 2027 sobre Cádiz... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Por cierto, con toda la cantidad de luz que habrá por Valencia y zona metropolitana, y puedes hacer buenas observaciones????  :Confused:  La Luna bueno, brilla mucho, pero cualquier estrella, por mucha magnitud que tenga, con toda la cantidad de luz que habrá por allí, no se verán "un pijo"  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no soy muy aficionado a la astronomia pero las cosas esas de los eclipses me interesan mucho. El de 2027 sobre Cadiz, ya que me pilla cerca no me lo pienso perder :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Y la lluvia esa de estrellas de agosto no me la pierdo nunca, ya que me suele pillar en La Puebla y al no haber contaminación lumínica por allí se ve todo de maravilla; sin embargo aquí en Sevilla solo se ve La Luna :Frown:  y venus al lado de ella de vez encuando.

----------


## santy

Preciosa foto Luján, me encanta ver la luna llena. 
Por cierto, yo no había contestado aun, porque hasta el último momento lo he estado intentando, pero no me queda más remedio que acercar a la jefa (ella no coge el coche) mañana a Almansa a trabajar, ya que tiene guardia y además tiene que estar localizable todo el puente. Lo siento a ver si el próximo me puedo escapar :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y de la noche pasa al día...y de el día pasa a la noche...y de la noche pasa al día...y del día pasa a la noche... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Espero que te guste embalses al 100%

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Quien no interprete esto que pregunte  :Wink: , más o menos lo explicaré

----------


## ben-amar

Fantastica imagen, Lujan, :Smile:  gracias; ganas me dan de quitarselo a mi niño (despues de desempolvarlo).
Gracias F. Lazaro.
Un saludo

El 2026 queda aún un pelin lejano, tanto como la Luna :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

> A tenor del mensaje anterior os pongo aquí una imagen de la Luna de Valencia, la primera luz de mi telescopio con el enganche de la cámara.
> 
> 
> 
> Y este soy yo con el inventito.


Bonita foto Luján.
Por cierto está a la inversa.
Te das cuenta como brilla el crater de Arístaco, a pesar de ser mas pequeño que Copérnico.
Aunque el más espectacular es el de Tycho.
Un saludo y a disfrutar de las observaciones.

----------


## Luján

> Preciosa imagen Luján . También me encanta la astronomía, pero no tengo demasiado tiempo...últimamente sólo me dedico a eclipses de ambos tipos y poco más...ya estoy esperando esos dos seguidos que habrá en 2026 y 2027...totales sobre España, en 2026 sobre Burgos y en 2027 sobre Cádiz...
> 
> Por cierto, con toda la cantidad de luz que habrá por Valencia y zona metropolitana, y puedes hacer buenas observaciones????  La Luna bueno, brilla mucho, pero cualquier estrella, por mucha magnitud que tenga, con toda la cantidad de luz que habrá por allí, no se verán "un pijo" 
> 
> Un saludo.


De la Luna si se pueden hacer observaciones, de las estrellas no. Por eso cuando quiero ver las perseidas, algún otro fenómeno estelar o simplemente las estrellas en sí me voy, al menos, al embalse de Loriguilla, o más arriba.




> Bonita foto Luján.
> Por cierto está a la inversa.
> Te das cuenta como brilla el crater de Arístaco, a pesar de ser mas pequeño que Copérnico.
> Aunque el más espectacular es el de Tycho.
> Un saludo y a disfrutar de las observaciones.


Claro que está al revés, es lo que pasa con los telescopios refractores. La imagen está tomada tal cual, sin tratarla informáticamente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y de la noche pasa al día...y de el día pasa a la noche...y de la noche pasa al día...y del día pasa a la noche...
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que te guste embalses al 100%
> 
> Un saludo.


No lo entiendo entero, pero para enterarme de la cosa más o menos sí. Gracias F. Lázaro. :Wink:

----------

